# Bison gore 4 tourists at Yellowstone N.P.



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

4 tourists have been injured by Bison at Wyoming's Yellowstone National Park park so far this year.

See: http://www.cnn.com/2015/07/02/travel/yellowstone-bison-attacks-feat/index.html

Thousands, perhaps billions, of Utahns aimlessly drive around, I mean recreate, in the Park annually. So be careful when you're around Bison at the park; uh..........stay in your mini-van for God's sake.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Also, don't forget that the shortest distance to Yellowstone National Park, the only place in the United States where Bison have lived continuosly since prehistoric times, is thru Evanston.

.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> Also, don't forget that the shortest distance to Yellowstone National Park, the only place in the United States where Bison have lived continuosly since prehistoric times, is thru Evanston.
> 
> .


Where you can also get your fireworks, porn, beer, and lottery tickets on your way to Jellystone Park.

I am actually surprised that more are not harmed every year in Yellowstone. With the bambi mentality that 90% of the people out there have they are a accident waiting for a place to happen when it comes to animals.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I like to pet the teddy bears and cute cuddly woofy doggies


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Critter said:


> Where you can also get your fireworks, porn, beer, and lottery tickets on your way to Jellystone Park.
> 
> Don't forget bet on the horse races to the North of Evanston in Bear River City as well.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I know we used to pass through Evanston when we were kids on our way to Pinedale to go fishin Soda lake...is Evanston still there for lord sakes?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> I know we used to pass through Evanston when we were kids on our way to Pinedale to go fishin Soda lake...is Evanston still there for lord sakes?


Yeah, sorta. There's little natural gas or oil left so most of the transients have moved on. As a border town we still do well with the alcohol, tobacco, fuel, porno, illegal drugs, fireworks and fast food.

Soda Lake is dead too, not even close to what it was in the early 80s. Wow, it was something for big browns and brookies. Big-mouthed non residents on the internet got it, like so many other Wyoming lakes.

.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

I think it is about time to open the park to a select few bison hunters. 

Dibs


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Soda Lake is dead too, not even close to what it was in the early 80s. Wow, it was something for big browns and brookies. Big-mouthed non residents on the internet got it, like so many other Wyoming lakes.
> 
> .


I am talking late 50's through the 60's. OMG, those Browns. Besides being the absolute best tasting trout on the planet, they were big and strong. 
Back then that road going up there wouldn't open up until well into June. The ruts left by the locals plowing up there in their pickem-ups trying to get after those fish would be a foot deep. I guess it's just another "back in the old days" story now. But yeah...back in the old days...


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Critter said:


> I am actually surprised that more are not harmed every year in Yellowstone. With the bambi mentality that 90% of the people out there have they are a accident waiting for a place to happen when it comes to animals.


+1. One of the people that got gored by the buff was 5 feet away from it. Probably tried to pat it on the head. What do some people think will happen?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Critter said:


> Where you can also get your fireworks, porn, beer, and lottery tickets on your way to Jellystone Park.


Goob, do most Utards visiting Evingston for the fireworks, smokes, beer, lottery tickets, etc. buy those things on the way to their destination or on the way back to Utah?

Back in the day, my brothers and I usually could persuade Dad to stop at the fireworks stand on the way back from a trip but fuggedaboutit in having him stop on the way up.

Hey, top of page.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

catherder said:


> goob, do most utards visiting evingston for the fireworks, smokes, beer, lottery tickets, etc. Buy those things on the way to their destination or on the way back to utah? *both
> 
> lottery tickets? Really?*
> 
> ...


*

reply in red*


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

*On June 2, a 62-year-old Australian man visiting Yellowstone was seriously injured after getting too close to a bison near Old Faithful Lodge.*
*The man was reportedly within 5 feet of the bison while taking pictures when the animal charged him and tossed him into the air several times, according to park reports. The man was taken to a hospital for further medical treatment.*

Some people really earn their just rewards


----------

